

Ballmer: Google leads because 'they did it right first' - anderzole
http://blog.seattlepi.com/microsoft/archives/196284.asp

======
protomyth
The way Ballmer brings up how is family is "all Microsoft products all the
time" scares me on some level. It just seems kinda creepy for a CEO to repeat
that about every product.

~~~
adharmad
Its also worrying that he does not want the best products for his family but
only the ones in the Microsoft family. Somehow he seems to place his image as
Microsoft's CEO above what his closest people think about him.

Strange bloke!

~~~
altano
I'm pretty sure Steve Ballmer isn't terribly worried about his image.

------
audionerd
This interview raises pro-Bing questions.

------
thejay
no shit I'd say.

